# Dw Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ? Kode57 (Ferrari 599)


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Well that’s a bit different! Yea from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

WOW if this was black you'd have to say a contender for next Batmobile.
Yes from me.


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

Now THAT is a super car!

Hell yes from me 

Beautiful


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mix of Ferrari/Lambo for me. Very good looking thing!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

No from me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, not for me


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks nice from the side and back, not keen on the front. The engine on show doesn't look right


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Uhh...no


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nope. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A no from me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks bonkers and I like bonkers looking cars so yes.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Different.

Not bad


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

As a piece of automotive art or a Hollywood prop ... yes very nice. Don't like the uncovered and ill-fitting engine.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like its about to take off on the 3rd image.Would turn heads at Tesco or a Museum.

Yes and No

BB


----------



## milesdrive (Oct 21, 2016)

no from I


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

No from me


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

It’s a no from me.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nope, nowhere to put a roof rack ;-)


----------

